# Plowing pay for DPW,DOT specifically MD but all welcome



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey there guys I was jettin around the firehouse yesterday when we got into a conversation about plowing. I am in Frederick CO Maryland and one of the guys at the FH mentioned something about DPW/DOT subbing drivers. Has anyoe ever subed for DPW/DOT? Whats the typical pay? If it makes any difference my vehicle will probably be something like this CLICK HERE.

Thanks to all.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

I plow for Mass-Highway in a Mack Tri-Axle dump with an 11' plow & it gets $116.50 an hr...Other states pay more for trucks check in your area...The works is fairly easy on equipment once you learn your route so you know were the bad spots are...Do you plan on running a sander too...What GVW is that truck, do you have your CDL


----------



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

The CDL is on its way. I don't turn 18 for a few months, but when I do I need it for driving fire apparatus. Of course it will only be intrastate. I do plan on running a sander and I dont know the specs. on that particular vehicle because that's not the exact one I will be using however I plan to use some thing similar.


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

State pays $130-$140 an hour if I remember correctly. Of course you have to have a spreader. Too late this year. I have a '91 Ford L8000 tandem with an 11' blade I am thinking about selling. Not sure if you can find any work in the summer for it tho. Insurance is about $3000 a year


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

triadpm;923657 said:


> State pays $130-$140 an hour if I remember correctly. Of course you have to have a spreader. Too late this year. I have a '91 Ford L8000 tandem with an 11' blade I am thinking about selling. Not sure if you can find any work in the summer for it tho. Insurance is about $3000 a year


What state are you from...Mass-Highway gets around $145-$155 for sanders & $115-$125 for plows


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

Maryland, Montgomery County pays more but standby time is half pay. I believe this info is still correct they make changes now and then.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh that sucks they pay 1/2 when your on hold...I dont blame you for getting out of that game


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

That County being one of the wealthiest in the Nation has a hundred (or so it seems) inspectors for one truck. But they pay more than the State does. I just got this Ford on a trade a month ago so I was to late to hook up with State. Not sure what to do with it. I would love to work it at least 3 days a week in the summer and plow in the winter. But there are so many guys driving "junk" and cutting prices its hard to get good pay when there are jobs.


----------



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

can someone explain how exactly it works to get in with them? do you have to be on the state/county payroll already? or do they just sub temperairly..like seasonal?


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

For the State contact the SHA office on Rt.85 they should be able to give you all the info you need to bid on a route for next year. You might be able to hook up with some one that has routes if he has any room for another truck. Check some of the names on trucks that are subs such as Burkhardt Excavating, he runs 370 to 109 I think.


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

For Montgomery county you have to get on a list. There is a new guy/girl in charge this year so I can't give you a contact name sorry good luck. Some one told me they think Howard County (for the State) might still have openings.


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello, IAFF local 911 Birmingham Mi. Retired 2 years July, loving it. Don't miss these butt cold nights for one sec. Take care, Jerry.


----------

